# Milo - Labrador Staffy Cross



## Guest

............................................


----------



## Vixie

hes a handsom fella great pics


----------



## Guest

Yes..Lovely looking dog..Got alot of lab in him ain't he  Specially on that last pic..Got the earholes aswell lol.


----------



## rally

Hi, I'm a newbie and got to this point by typing in lab/staffy cross just to see what the puppies I have just looked at may turn out!! You have a lovely dog. Tell me, does he like water (we live on the beach), as this is a must and also we have a 6year old. Do you think the nature of the cross breed is good with children and have you encountered any ailments. Thanks Rally


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Morning Alan, milo looks lovely,


----------



## Guest

rally said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie and got to this point by typing in lab/staffy cross just to see what the puppies I have just looked at may turn out!! You have a lovely dog. Tell me, does he like water (we live on the beach), as this is a must and also we have a 6year old. Do you think the nature of the cross breed is good with children and have you encountered any ailments. Thanks Rally


Milo loves playing in the water and is brilliant with children. He's had nothing wrong with him in the way ailments since we've had him and he's 2.5 years old now. That said every dog is an individual and it won't really have a bearing on how the pups you went to see turn out.

Also you need to be aware that the pups you saw more than likely won't look anything like Milo. I've seen Lab/Staffs that look alot more like Staffs than Labs and vice versa even from within the same litter.

I think the mix is good if you have children because both Staffordshire Bull Terriers and Labrador Retrievers are renowed for being great around children but on the flip side they are both energetic, boistorous breeds and put together you can sometimes end up with a OTT one, just like our Milo 

(Morning Linda!!  )


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Alan whats the puppy dog next to milo, that one looks beautiful as well ,


----------



## Guest

Which one??


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ajshep1984 said:


> Which one??


the 2nd one in on the pics i think in between milo??


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ajshep1984 said:


> This one???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats George, he's a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel.


lol no pic came up, on ur signiture u have milo another dog cats and rabbit? its the 2 nd in, looks fluffy sheep dog?


----------



## Tory01

Jay-Jay.......
Your new pup....


----------



## Guest

Oh right, yeah thats Jayjay he's a blue and white Border Collie.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ahh jayjay look so sweet as well as milo, they all look lovely,


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> ahh jayjay look so sweet as well as milo, they all look lovely,


They are until you have to live with them lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

cant be no worse than i have now, 32 cats/kittens 1 rottie 2 macaws and loads of koi and the KIDS!!!


----------



## Guest

very weird cross but looks like a lovely dog


----------



## Guest

Tina said:


> very weird cross but looks like a lovely dog


They seem to be quite common as far as crosses go anyway! Don't see many that are Lab size like him though, they tend to be smaller! He is lovely most of the time!


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> Heres a few pics of my dog Milo.


godit dont look like theres much staff in him alan.


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> godit dont look like theres much staff in him alan.


You can't really tell the Staff until he sits like one and then it really shows, he also does the running round in circles bit now and again. To be honest he was a rescue dog so not even sure that's exactly what he is, sometimes I think he looks like he's got Collie in him too! He's definatly more Lab than anything though!


----------



## Guest

Think you can see the staff in this one more:


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> Think you can see the staff in this one more:


maybe??.....


----------



## StormAndy

cracking looking dog mate, he looks so innocent..is he?


----------



## Debbie

Great pic - I dont see any Staff in there either - collie cross lab???


----------



## Guest

Debbie said:


> Great pic - I dont see any Staff in there either - collie cross lab???


 i agree debs,you dont think staff when you look at him do ya


----------



## Debbie

Nah but these rescue places aint got a clue and make it up half the time......they may have said Staff cross but I would have said lab cross collie......at the end of the day unless you see the parents ya never gonna truely know are ya


----------



## Guest

Debbie said:


> Nah but these rescue places aint got a clue and make it up half the time......they may have said Staff cross but I would have said lab cross collie......at the end of the day unless you see the parents ya never gonna truely know are ya


true true


----------



## Guest

Debbie said:


> Nah but these rescue places aint got a clue and make it up half the time......they may have said Staff cross but I would have said lab cross collie......at the end of the day unless you see the parents ya never gonna truely know are ya


Yeah that's the problem, a lot of people do say he looks like he's got Collie in him but there's definatly some Staff in there, you could tell more when he was younger. I think maybe he came from a Lab/Staff and a Lab/Collie or something stupid like that! I do think you can see the Staff in him in that photo though! 

And yes he is pretty innocent. He's very well behaved 99% of the time.


----------



## sskmick

He's got an affable look about him, fantastic looking dog.

Sue


----------



## Guest

sskmick said:


> He's got an affable look about him, fantastic looking dog.


Thanks.........I think, what does affable mean???


----------



## Vixie

it means likeable


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> it means likeable


ah, thats all good then!


----------



## Vixie

ajshep1984 said:


> ah, thats all good then!


 yep and hes a lovely looking dog


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> They are until you have to live with them lol


How is Milo coping with the two pups? Is he in charge, or have they ganged up on him?


----------



## Guest

spellweaver said:


> How is Milo coping with the two pups? Is he in charge, or have they ganged up on him?


He loves it, he loves having other dogs to play with and so long as we give him a bit of individual attention each day he's happy. 

He's definatly still in charge, would be surprised if he gives up being top dog without a fight but I think that's a while off yet. 

They gang up on Milo sometimes and him and Jayjay gang up on Trinny sometimes but they never gang up on Jayjay!


----------



## sskmick

ajshep1984 said:


> Thanks.........I think, what does affable mean???


Showing warmth and friendliness, approachable 

Sue


----------



## Guest

sskmick said:


> Showing warmth and friendliness, approachable


Thanks, i'm not dumb honest


----------



## sskmick

ajshep1984 said:


> Thanks, i'm not dumb honest


I know you're not. All dogs have a certain something that's magnet, but with Milo I really do feel you could call him to you and he would be a friend.

Sue


----------



## Guest

sskmick said:


> I know you're not. All dogs have a certain something that's magnet, but with Milo I really do feel you could call him to you and he would be a friend.


You're very right there, Milo is absolutly everyones friend! Even my mum who went balistic when we first got him quickly fell in love with him! 



Jumberlina said:


> Ahhh you have a cute dog there ajshep!


Thank you!


----------

